# fold flat back seat



## teton (Nov 19, 2005)

Help!!! I am considering purchasing an Allroad, and loved it after the test drive, but it seems you can only fold the backseats down to a 45 deg angle since the seat bottoms won't move. This won't work for me since I occasionally sleep in my vehicle on trips (go ahead and laugh all you want







). Is there anyway to get a flat cargo area? I am even willing to remove the seat cushions semi-permanently if necessary, but couldn' t see a way to do that either. Service guy said no way. I could sleep comfortably in my 2003 GTI by removing the rear seat cushions (easily) and folding the backs down. How could Audi screw up this area in an otherwise ingenious car???


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: fold flat back seat (teton)*

the seats should fold flat. Did you remove the headrests? 
as you can see here, the seats do fold flat


----------



## teton (Nov 19, 2005)

*Re: fold flat back seat (bhb399mm)*

We didn't remove headrests because it didn't seem like they were in the way but rather the seat bottoms were stopping it. From your picture it appears the seat backs are still at about a 20 deg angle but I could be mistaken. It certainly looks flatter than we could get it. Have you slept in there yet?












_Modified by teton at 12:55 PM 1-17-2006_


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: fold flat back seat (teton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *teton* »_Have you slept in there yet?









actually i have, with a therm-a-rest pad and a sleeping bag. its more comfortable than sleeping on the ground.


----------



## teton (Nov 19, 2005)

*Re: fold flat back seat (bhb399mm)*

I prefer sleeping on the ground (thermarest, good bag, tent during bad weather) but sometimes that's not practical. It sure beats 30-50 for a crappy motel or 100+ for a nice one. I'd rather work part time and spend any extra $ on the car


----------



## VR6Jetta4KY (Jan 11, 2001)

Mine fold down nearly all the way...would be fine for sleeping IMO


----------



## teton (Nov 19, 2005)

*Re: (VR6Jetta4KY)*

thx


----------

